# Canadian Law Enforcement & Fire Games -2009- Open To Military



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Dec 2008)

All,
I just received an advance copy of the booklet for this year and a couple things jumped out at me.

Some of the events are at CFB Trenton and it looks like Military personal are invited to enter all the competitions this year[ except TCA] as special guests.[ all the events are in the Trenton/ Bellville area]

The website is  here but it still hasn't been updated to reflect this years competition. [I will ask for an update date]. Some of the new events this year include paintball, clay and trap shooting, boxing and vehicle extraction. Of course for you shooters there is still the tactical rifle, sniper rifle and duty pistol competitions.

The dates are the 5th to the 12th of July and I will post any new info as I get it.

Bruce


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Feb 2009)

Here is the link for the information packages.

http://www.clefg.com/downloads.html


----------

